# end of analog tv



## cater (Nov 10, 2006)

Don't know where to ask this, so I put it here.

If one has OTA and anolog transmission ends, does one need a converter box?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Not if one has an HDTV. I'm moving this to the ATSC / Broadcast forum.


----------



## mdernst (Dec 24, 2005)

Depends. Are you receiving analog or digital signals OTA? If you are receiving OTA on an HR2X then you are receiving nothing but digital and nothing will change for you.

Mike


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

The answer depends on the type of OTA tuner you have to get your OTA signal. In most cases, your OTA tuner will be built into your television, but in some cases, the OTA tuner will be part of a DVR or other external device.

If you have your OTA antenna plugged into a digital OTA tuner, you do NOT need a converter box. If your OTA antenna is plugged into an non-digital OTA tuner, you need a converter box.




You may need a converter box for some of your televisions and not others, since some of your televisions may be non-digital and other may be digital.




You need to check your television (or the instruction manual) to see if it contains a digital tuner (or if you are using an external tuner like a DVR, you need to check it). If the television says it has a Digital Tuner, or DTV, or ATSC, or HDTV, then it has a digital tuner and does not need a converter box. (Note, if it says Digital Monitor or HDTV Ready, then it may not actually contain a digital tuner.) If you can already tune to digital stations (where the channel number is in the format 4.1 instead of just 4), then you have a digital tuner and do not need a converter box.


----------



## cater (Nov 10, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Not if one has an HDTV. I'm moving this to the ATSC / Broadcast forum.


Thanx!


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

Remember that low power stations don't move to digital on the conversion date, so analog will live on.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

LPs are not required to move on that date ... but they do need to move.

Many who have worked ahead (and have their LD companion stations on the air) will simply follow the full power stations in shutting down on February 17th, 2009. Some have already done so by flash cutting to digital now. Analog OTA will be a rarity - and an endangered species.

As for the question ... if one has an OTA tuner or satellite/cable box they won't specifically _*need*_ one of the coupon converter boxes. But they will probably want one for any lesser TVs in the house with only OTA analog tuners.


----------



## arxaw (Jul 13, 2003)

cater said:


> If one has OTA and anolog transmission ends, does one need a converter box?


Yes, if one uses an antenna to watch OTA TV on a non-digital set.


----------



## Art1 (May 16, 2007)

I just received a replacement receiver for my HR20-100. Upon installing it, I find that there is no place to connect the OTA to this newer receiver.

I connected it to the back of the TV set and I get a picture, but nothing comes in 
HD nor can I get the local digital channels. It appears only analog channels appear. I have tried everything to change this but have had no success.

Can anybody out there give me a solution to this problem?

Thanks!


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Art1 said:


> I just received a replacement receiver for my HR20-100. Upon installing it, I find that there is no place to connect the OTA to this newer receiver.
> 
> I connected it to the back of the TV set and I get a picture, but nothing comes in
> HD nor can I get the local digital channels. It appears only analog channels appear. I have tried everything to change this but have had no success.
> ...


Sounds like your TV doesn't have an ATSC tuner. Did you try to scan for channels?

As for the HR21, it does not have an OTA tuner. You will need an AM21 add on for it.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Not if one has an HDTV. I'm moving this to the ATSC / Broadcast forum.


Correction: "not if one has..." a tv with a _digital _(ATSC) tv, whether or not it's an HD or an SD set.


----------

